# AudioControl LC7i on Ford Fusion 12 Speaker Sony System



## LightninSVT (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just picked up a new Ford Fusion Sport with Nav and the 12 speaker Sony amplified speaker system. It leaves much to be desired and I have a bunch of equipment laying around from my previous vehicle I'd like to install. OEM integration is new to me, I've always put in aftermarket head units with my systems. After some research I decided to go with the AudioControl LC7i and so I need a little help with the installation.

Current equipment:
JL 300/4
JL 500/1
JL 12w6V2
JL C5-650's front
JL C3-570's rear
Audio Control LC7i

I plan on unhooking the factory rear 6x9 subwoofers and feeding channel 3 of the LC7i inputs with this LP signal. I'm curious how I should be hooking up channels 1 & 2 to feed the 4 channel amp? I was planning on tapping the factory front speaker wires for channel 1 and tapping the rear speaker wires for channel 2. The wiring diagram that came with the LC7i however shows only one set of RCA's (summed signal) to the 4 channel amp. Is this correct? I had anticipated installing 2 sets as I normally would with an aftermarket deck.

Also, here is a pic of the box and amp wall I've been working on. I will make a trim panel for everything once its all installed.









Thanks,

Jon


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 3, 2012)

So after more research it appears that I would have to sum the front speaker high/mid signals to provide full range.

I can do this with the LC7i but doing this would use input channel 1 for tweets, channel 2 for mids and provide 1 full range output and a sub output. This leaves me nothing for rear speakers.

I think my options would be:
1. Return the LC7 for a LC8, so that I can sum two channels from the front and still have a rear and sub available (rear is full range).
2. Use a JL SSI (signal summing device) prior to the LC7i 
3. Use a JL SSI and a Cleansweep, which only provides front and rear outputs. I would still need a sub output for this option. Maybe just buy a LC2i or LOC.

The only thing I don't like about the Cleansweep is that once it is calibrated, you have to use the JL master volume knob and keep the factory volume @ 50%, otherwise the EQ is apparently out of whack.

Am I missing something?...It shouldn't be this difficult to integrate better equipment to a factory navigation unit.

Jon


----------



## oemplusmore (Aug 6, 2008)

If you're not interested in fading front to rear you can use the lc7 to sum the front speakers to gain a full range signal and then go straight to the 500/1. The 500/1 has a set of preouts that can feed the 300/4. It seems to be the most simple solution with the equipment you have.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 3, 2012)

Why would I use a full range signal to power the sub amp?

I would want to feed the 500/1 with the LC7 channel 3 output, because I have the optional ACR-1 sub control.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

are you also installing the rocking chair?


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 3, 2012)

HaHa...No, good eye though. That is my home office which is currently a mess. My wife has all her junk thrown in there as I remodel my old office into the new nursery for the little one on the way.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 3, 2012)

Or should I just bite the bullet and pick up an RF Three Sixty.3?? I was hoping for a fairly inexpensive solution but I don't want it to sound awful.


----------



## oemplusmore (Aug 6, 2008)

You can feed all 4 channels of the 300/4 with only 2 channels of input. Which is why i suggested using the preout outputs on the 500/1 to feed the 300/4. I didn't realize yiu wanted to use the acr1 for sub level control. If you want to ise the acr1 you going to need the lc8 because you meed more input channels to support the signal summing amd sub control.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 3, 2012)

So I returned the LC7 and picked up a 3Sixty.3...

The install seems pretty straight forward except I was planning on summing the front tweets and mids. The RF tech told me to just use the front mid signal and claims it is full range. However, every wiring diagram I see has them wired separately from the stock Sony amp. Maybe they are both sent full range signals and the tweeters have some sort of in-line crossover? Does anyone know for sure??

Also, should I just unplug the center speaker in the dash or leave it wired in to the factory amp? I've heard that if you leave it plugged in, it F's with the 3Sixty's timing and sounds crazy. I think the center channel only activates during Sync voice prompts or if I'm watching a DVD so I don't really NEED it. Sync will play through the front speakers as well.

Any help with this annoying Sony 12 speaker system with NAV and Sync would be great.


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't have the sony 12 speaker system in my fusion, but, I believe that the front and rear door speakers get the mid and up signal. Check the front speakers and I think you wll see that the tweeter crossover capacitor is on the back of the mid basket or wired in line with the tweeter, depending on the car year. I do know that you will have to sum the 6x9 sub signal with the others for a full range signal.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

You can run the center channel into one of the inputs on the 3sixty.3 and use it. I did this on my Lexus and it works very well, but you will need an amplifier dedicated to the center channel. This will give you the ability to fine tune your center channel to your liking. My Lexus uses the left front channel for Bluetooth, Navigation and Voice Commands and the center is only used for music. 

It may take a little effort, but you can experiment with or without the center and see which works the best for you. Utilizing a center channel takes some effort because if not properly implemented it does not sound right. My experience is that too much center channel leads to a very narrow and unpleasant sound with little or no sense of space. You want to achieve a stable center image that does not wander across the dash with good left and right separation. One of the other nice things that a properly executed center channel does for you is that it typically raises the soundstage up above the dash.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I want to add that you really need to find out what signals are produced by your factory amp and what speakers that synch utilizes so that you can plan your installation accordingly. 

I am only using my front left, right and center for inputs to the 3sixty.3. I am not using the sub or rear inputs. Some factory systems use passive crossovers on the tweeters that you will see wired in-line with mids and some use filtering at the amps. Most Bose systems that I have experience with use active filtering at the amp. I don't know anything about the Sony Synch system, but I bet if you visit the Fusion forums you can learn everything you need to get started on the right track.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks, I've been on 3 Fusion forums but nothing was clear cut. I'm use to my Lightning Forums where anytime someone installs anything they put together a 10 pg write up with pictures. Not that way on the Fusion forums, haha.

The wiring from the Stock amp:

LF DOOR mid - white, white/black 
LF tweeter- green/orange, grey/orange 
RF DOOR mid - white/purple, white/orange 
RF tweeter- purple/pink, yellow/pink 
FRONT CENTER green, grey/yellow 
LR DOOR white/green, brown/yellow
RR DOOR brown/blue, brown/white 
REAR CENTER green/brown, purple/brown 
LEFT SUB grey, green/purple
RIGHT SUB purple, yellow

Also, one member stated this on the Fusion Forum:
"I used to think the crossover was built into the amp for the fronts because of the separate wiring to the mids and tweets, but when i replaced the speakers, I found a bass blocker wired in series on the tweeters from the factory. So I'm thinking the factory setup sends a full range signal to the front tweeters. I would think you would be safe to just use the front mids for your front stage"

Jon


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 3, 2012)

So does anyone know if the front mids are full range, or do I need to sum the front mids and tweeters?

I just finished running all the door speaker wire, talk about a pain in the a$$ getting 14 awg wire through the molex connectors.

Now the only thing left is to hook up the 3sixty.3

Any suggestions?


----------

